# Applet tut nichts



## Amon (1. Jul 2006)

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;


public class verschluesseln extends JApplet {
  // Anfang Variablen
  private JLabel anf = new JLabel();
  private JTextField eingabe = new JTextField();
  private JLabel anf1 = new JLabel();
  private JTextField name = new JTextField();
  private JButton ver = new JButton();
  private JButton ent = new JButton();
  private JLabel ausgabe = new JLabel();
  private JLabel code = new JLabel();
  private JTextField codein = new JTextField();
  private JLabel anf2 = new JLabel();
  // Ende Variablen

  public void init() {
    Container cp = getContentPane();
    cp.setLayout(null);
    cp.setBounds(0, 0, 368, 467);
    // Anfang Komponenten

    anf.setBounds(24, 8, 29, 16);
    anf.setText("Text:");
    anf.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(anf);
    eingabe.setBounds(24, 32, 321, 24);
    eingabe.setText("");
    cp.add(eingabe);
    anf1.setBounds(24, 64, 40, 16);
    anf1.setText("Name:");
    anf1.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(anf1);
    name.setBounds(24, 88, 137, 24);
    name.setText("");
    cp.add(name);
    ver.setBounds(24, 144, 161, 33);
    ver.setText("verschluesseln");
    cp.add(ver);
    ver.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        verActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });

    ent.setBounds(24, 192, 161, 33);
    ent.setText("entschluesseln");
    cp.add(ent);
    ent.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        entActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });

    ausgabe.setBounds(24, 240, 323, 40);
    ausgabe.setText("");
    ausgabe.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(ausgabe);
    code.setBounds(24, 288, 323, 32);
    code.setText("");
    code.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(code);
    codein.setBounds(200, 88, 145, 24);
    codein.setText("");
    cp.add(codein);
    anf2.setBounds(200, 64, 36, 16);
    anf2.setText("Code:");
    anf2.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(anf2);
    // Ende Komponenten

  }
  public char[] abc={'q','t','k','n','g','i','j',' ','m','e','h','p','o','b','a','2','d','c','8','0','f','4','l','1','s','x','5','7','9','3','u','6','w','z','r','y','v'};
  public String ein=eingabe.getText();
  public String codename=name.getText();
  public String codeent=codein.getText();
  // Anfang Ereignisprozeduren
  public void verActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    int lang=ein.length();
    char[] aus=ein.toCharArray();
    int v=0;
    int[] zufall=new int[lang];
    for (int i=0;i<lang; ++i){
      for (int u=0; u<36;++u)
        if (aus[i]==abc[u])
          v=u;
      zufall[i]=zufall(36-v);
      aus[i]=abc[v+zufall[i]];
    }
    String s="";
    for (int i=0; i<lang; ++i)
      s=s+aus[i];
    code.set     // Hier muss ich noch den code in das JLabel code schreiben weis aber nicht wie das geht.
    ausgabe.setText(s);
  }
  public int zufall(int lang){
    int zufall=(int) (Math.random()*lang);
    return zufall;
  }


  public void entActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    int lang=ein.length();
    int[] code=new int[lang];
    int p=0;
    for (int i=0; i<lang;++i){
      code[i]=codeent.charAt(p)-'0';
      ++p;
      code[i]=(code[i]*10)+(codeent.charAt(p)-'0');
      ++p;
    }
    char[] aus=new char[lang];
    int v=0;
    for (int i=0; i<lang; ++i){
      for (int u=0; u<36;++u)
        if (aus[i]==abc[u])
          v=u;
      aus[i]=abc[v-code[i]];
    }
    String s="";
    for (int i=0; i<lang; ++i)
      s=s+aus[i];
    ausgabe.setText(s);
  }

  // Ende Ereignisprozeduren

}
```

also das ist mein kompletter quellcode der wenn ich ihn starte eigentlich ein wort verschluesseln sollte, dies aber nicht tut. momentan ist er nicht kompilierbar, da ich noch nicht wusste, wie ich den code int[] in ein JLabel schreiben lasse.
kann mir evtl jemand sagen warum da gar nichts passiert, wenn ich auf einen button drücke?
mfg
      Amon


----------



## André Uhres (6. Jul 2006)

Du musst die Eingabe bei actionPerformed einlesen, vorher nützt es nix:

```
public void verActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        ein=eingabe.getText();
        codename=name.getText();
        codeent=codein.getText();
..
        code.setText(s);
        ausgabe.setText(s);
    }
```


----------



## Amon (6. Jul 2006)

danke werd es mal ausprobieren


----------

